# Price check me please-3.5 acre lot



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have a parking lot closing in a couple days for 2016/2017 that I could use a little advice on.

Parking lot is 156 000 sq ft
Sidewalks are 4800 sq ft
Lot and walks require salting.

Equipment used will be a backhoe or loader with 12 foot pusher
single stage blowers for walks
Salt truck with 3 cu yard spreader
*could also put a 1/2 ton with V blade, or skidsteer with 8 foot pusher on it too.

They are after a seasonal price, 2 inch trigger, salting after every push

Location is south western Ontario, in Canada. We average 76 inches of snow, 32 snow events, 10 additional salt events.

Salt price is around 100$/tonne delivered.

I estimate this lot to take 4 hours to clear with a 12 foot pusher on a backhoe. 4 man hours to clear and salt walks. 2500 lbs of salt per application.

I'm thinking a seasonal price of 30 500$ + tax
Do you this this is reasonable?

I have attached a picture of the property. Entire property is outlined, blue spaces is where I think I will stack, yellow area is a building that has been tore down and turned into parking lot since the overhead picture was taken.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

70 views and no responses. Not even someone yelling at me?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I think that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

anyone else care to chime in please?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

No clue on pricing in a different country


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

4 hours seems like a lot to clear the sidewalks unless there's more there than what I can tell from that pic. That would probably go for 300 bucks here because everyone is a cheap @$$


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not the best snow bid man, Usually high but getting better, Not in your County. For what it's worth, I would say your reasonable. You would be a little high in this area. From the pics I don't see to much difficulty. Would not your completion time be more like 3hrs? Not recommended, I plowed with plenty 580 in 3rd gear, No heated torque converter issues. 

Most of these guys are tough, Want you to learn on your own. Get your feet wet. Somebody will give you some solid advice. You got it figured out your just looking for opinion. Good Luck.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

What we think is reasonable means nothing. I know in a 2-4" snowfall I'd want a 12ft pusher to be able to do that site in not much more then 2 hours as I'd want him to be able to do 2 places that size every storm. I'm also thinking the sidewalks will take you half as long as you think also.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would say from the above treads your estimated completion time is off.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. You're right my sidewalk time is double what it should be, not quite sure how I made that mistake. I thought my plowing time might be a little on the slow side. I think I'll bump it down to 3 hours. Looking like I'll be closer to 25k for a seasonal contract on this one.


----------

